# Callamanus worms - need help



## JJ123 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello everyone, My fish are infected with Camallanus worms. Only 2 angelfish remained. No medication from pet store worked . I read on the internet that Levamisole works but I can't find any. Does any of you know where I can get some? Also, how long would I have to soak everything in bleach solution? Is 10 min enough?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

There are several users on the forums that sell Levamisole HCl; I believe Cory is one of them.

You can also post a wanted advertisement, and that should help generate some responses also.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

JJ123 said:


> Hello everyone, My fish are infected with Callamanus worms. Only 2 angelfish remained. No medication from pet store worked . I read on the internet that Levamisole works but I can't find any. Does any of you know where I can get some? Also, how long would I have to soak everything in bleach solution? Is 10 min enough?


If you spell it Camallanus, you'll find an overwhelming amount of info on the web. ;-)


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

*let's set up a post letting people saying how they get infected fish*

I meant , either by " buying fhis from member" or " because feeding fish with blood worm" ect....

let 's us try ID the source and that way, people won't go to buy fish from that member ---which will absolutely reduce the chance of inection.


----------



## JJ123 (Feb 13, 2010)

bae said:


> If you spell it Camallanus, you'll find an overwhelming amount of info on the web. ;-)


I meant to say Camallanus not Callamanus  .


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I've only heard of the "Levamisole" solution, fortunately I've never had this problem, but is there another way to deal with it?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Levamisole solution is usually just the hydrochloride salt in solution.

I believe Levamisole is the most effective way to deal with Camallanus worms. Praziquantel (Prazipro) may work sometimes, but is not as effective.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Joeee said:


> I've only heard of the "Levamisole" solution, fortunately I've never had this problem, but is there another way to deal with it?


If the fish are still eating then you can use Fenbendazole (Panacur) mixed with bloodworms as shown here near the bottom: http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/154/
If the fish are not eating then another alternative would be Flubendazole as shown here: http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sourc...ysyICg&usg=AFQjCNHeMt2Den3l7SlGghVnlby3S5aLVA
Extra information: 
http://www.loaches.com/Members/shari2/levamisole-hydrochloride-1
http://www.angelfishconnection.hqforums.com/vp835.html


----------

